
Explaining Online US Political Advertising [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9419-explaining_online_us_political_advertising
======
dylan604
Based on the TLD for the provided link, I was thinking that this might have
been something from a non-US source. However, this is a study from NYU being
presented in Germany. I have no issue with this, but I do find foreign
analysis of US anything provides a much different perspective an internal US
analysis. Many times I've been in conversation with someone that has said
something that I immediately wanted to say "Hey" about, but then after a half
second thought I realize their comment wasn't really far off. Probably my
favorite thing about international travel. The different perspectives can be
so rewarding. And it doesn't have to be political either.

~~~
pm90
Which is why diversity is so great IMO. The thing I love the most about
working in Tech in the US is a little bit that I get to work with people from
so many different countries and cultures. I have to admit that I was very
skeptical of this idea at first.

~~~
yellowbuilding
Of course you still have reason to be skeptical. The point is not to lend
flourish to your political discussions. It’s to increase the labor supply and
effectively pay lower wages.

~~~
pm90
Sorry that’s just nonsense. There is a huge demand for software engineers
which is not going away anytime soon. And it’s not a problem that can be
solved by throwing money at it.

------
belorn
An obvious but still interesting aspect that the talker brings up is that when
advertisers start to disclose who is paying for the ad, what we get is a bunch
of shell companies.

~~~
dylan604
No need to do anything considered nefarious with your actual name when you can
hide behind an anonymous shield. If Facebook/YouTube/Whatever require real
names, then we should make rules that donations/ad buys/anything election
related must come from real names of people, or after Citizens United, an
actual recognizable company name. No hiding behind some anonymity shield.

~~~
teddyh
Look up the term “Strawperson”. Requiring an existing person’s name does
_nothing_.

------
soared
non-video source: [https://online-pol-ads.github.io/Online-Political-Ads-
Analys...](https://online-pol-ads.github.io/Online-Political-Ads-Analysis/)

------
darkpuma
Ad blockers defend democracy.

------
jokoon
Would be nice to have subtitles!

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Sometimes, they get added later on!

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Current status:
[https://c3subtitles.de/talk/1016/](https://c3subtitles.de/talk/1016/)

